# Now we know where all the surplus Mosins have gone



## Gaffer57 (Jun 20, 2013)

In Gun-Controlled Venezuela, Dictator Promises Gun to Each Socialist Militant - Breitbart

Apparently Venezuela's dictator, having successfully stripped all law abiding citizens of their legally owned firearms (to the enthusiastic applause of the 'progressive' classes in the US and Europe) is now greatly expanding his loyalist Bolivarian Militia to make sure that nobody gets any repulsive ideas about new elections, democracy, human rights or anything else similarly counter revolutionary. A search on Google shows lots of pictures of Maduro's brownshirts parading with a variety of weapons, including Uzis and old FALs, but largely with M-91/30 and M-44 Mosin Nagants. The Cubans must really be scraping the bottom of the barrel since even 35 years ago the Sandinista militias were given semi-auto CZ52s. But once you have disarmed the rest of the population even obsolete bolt-action rifles in the hands of your loyalist thugs are plenty to keep everyone else in line.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Better to have something than nothing


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Cuba and the old commie Bloc countries weren't the only ones with a cache of old weapons - Israel supposedly still has the WW2 war surplus weapons they bought up for fighting their War of Independence in 1948 ....


----------

